# Horse with big teats.



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

umm no that is NOT normal by any means!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Most definitely not normal. Hope you can have your Vet check her out soon.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

It's very difficult to make sense of that picture, but from what I can see, I'd be very concerned if that was my mare. Eager to hear what the vet says.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Are those her actual teats or her udder that is enlarged?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My mare has similar teats but she's had 10 foals. I would say it's normal for a broodmare that's had a ton of foals. My mare hasn't nursed a foal in 6 years and has teats like that. BUT that seems like a lot for one foal. :shrug:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never seen anything like that even on a mare who was nursing.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mares will often retain a bit f a bag, after a few foals, but I have never seen teats like that !
While that picture is hard to really see things in proportion and location, it seems like some clear serum is draining on the opposite end from that injury, even


----------



## equigrl (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like they are enlarged maybe from the injury in that area and fluid is collecting. I would want the vet to make sure there's not an infection. Good luck!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm no expert on broodmares/nursing mares, but...I think you should definitely have a vet rule it out! Doesn't look too good.


----------



## Tlynn420 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone I did not think this was normal either!! The injury healed fine that was a while ago and looked worse then it was its just only pic I have atm. What threw me off was the lady saying they've always been like that ? Don't get me wrong I know people lie but this is a friend however I'm not taking her word for it.

I will call my Vet to come out trust me if she was in pain I would of called sooner and I did not know if it was possible to be genetic I feel stupid for waiting now. 

I will let you know the results if anyone checks back to this!? From what I read it's all bad.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Absolutely let us know what the vet says, I'm very curious.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Maybe you have the first line of dairy horses


----------



## Tlynn420 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hahahaha that would be something!

Part of what makes it strange is shes not bagged up!....It just her teats and they do not secrete anything i did alot of research yesterday and thats what worries me with most of the common/harmless causes they either bag up a bit or are at least secreting fluid :S I know google diagnosing does no good but I cant help myself sucks its a long weekend to wont be able to book vet until Tuesday :/ 

As well as recently her back appears to be sore and I havent been riding so it cant be a saddle fit issue. I suspect she has at the least minor ulcers as well, very reactive to pressure point in girth area but so far the wither area brings no response which is good I hope. Where I bought her from had ran out of Hay god knows how long b4 I came and they were feeding just beat pulp and a low eaten pasture... Im quite confident she has ulcers.

Part of my issue is im still getting to know her she was spoiled in her last home and it shows!!! So I assumed alot of the issues was attitude but now I can see deeper that there is something going on she wasnt just being rude shes sore!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Tlynn420 said:


> Hahahaha that would be something!
> 
> Part of what makes it strange is shes not bagged up!....It just her teats and they do not secrete anything i did alot of research yesterday and thats what worries me with most of the common/harmless causes they either bag up a bit or are at least secreting fluid :S I know google diagnosing does no good but I cant help myself sucks its a long weekend to wont be able to book vet until Tuesday :/
> 
> ...


Hrm... I would be running a blood test to check for tick diseases.


----------



## Tlynn420 (Dec 28, 2015)

*Vet isnt even slightly worried...*

So the Vet came out looked and said she just has over active glands basically and said its normal and harmless. Shes a highly regarded vet around here so I do trust her experience. I expected more questions but I guess shes confident its nothing. Said its mostly seen after a few foals but can happen sooner.


Here is a pic I took of them for you guys the day the vet came!!


----------



## Tlynn420 (Dec 28, 2015)

Update below for you!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Tlynn420 said:


> So the Vet came out looked and said she just has over active glands basically and said its normal and harmless. Shes a highly regarded vet around here so I do trust her experience. I expected more questions but I guess shes confident its nothing. Said its mostly seen after a few foals but can happen sooner.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic I took of them for you guys the day the vet came!!


Glad to hear it's fine, especially since I was the only one who thought it was sort-of normal. Because my mare's teats are the same way and my vet didn't think anything of it either (actually I've had 2 different vets since I've owned her). I've even had a couple of people think she was a stud! 

But yeah, my mare's teats are almost exactly like that. It's never caused any problems other than funny questions from strangers.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

The mare I almost bought had an infected teat from a foal and one remained larger but having both like that would make me thing it's anything but normal especially at that size!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a mare we sold last year and she had only one foal and kept larger teats. They just didn't look like that, I'd get that checked out.


----------



## Tlynn420 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have got it checked if you read above!! One does get larger at times but honestly they change often. She said there's basically flaps or something along those lines that block the path down teat and instead of staying closed hers are "bad" and stay open sometimes obviously she explained it much better and medically please excuse my ignorance to correct medical terms and explanation.

The fact they don't cause her any pain has helped reassure me and she has had a foal so it's not totally unheard of. 

I feel it comes down to trusting my vet who has schooling and years of experience she also breeds ponies so I'd like to believe she has a good understanding of teat health lol. 

I value all your opinions but if my Vet says it's ok I trust her most.. I don't put 100% trust in anyone but in this case I'm satisfied for now. It will always be something I keep a very close eye on don't get me wrong.


----------

